# Quale Hard Disk per la nostra Gentoo?

## duffimc

Salve a tutti...

Dopo che il terzo HD Maxtor mi è saltato, provocandomi non pochi grattacapi, e costretto a doverne acquistare un'altro, ho deciso di chiedere al forum qual'è un buon hd per la nostra gentoo!

Questa domanda nasce dal fatto che sono convito che una distro come gentoo, stressi molto di piu' l'hardware rispetto ad altre (una cosa simile l'ho letta anche su un sito di un utente del forum non ricordo chi xo).

Naturalmente questa è una mia supposizione, la cpu sicuramente lavora molto di piu a causa delle continue compilazioni ma sinceramente non so di preciso un hd di quanto lavoro venga caricato durante l'utilizzo di gentoo.

Inoltre mi è capitato di sentire l'hd che all'avvio lavorava in modo continuo...ma non so perchè...sta cosa mi è capitata piu volte!

Le mie supposizioni sono giuste???

Il mio utilizzo del pc è abbastanza vario, tratto molti mp3 e video di solito...e di solito tengo il pc accesso per moolto tempo per aggiornamenti, compilazioni ed amule....(quest'ultimo credo dia una bella botta all'hd noo??)

E se è cosi, quale hd posso prendere per stare il piu tranquillo possibile???...

La mia scelta era ricaduta su di un WD Caviar SE 320 GB SATA Hard Drives ( WD3200JD ) con 150 MB/s, 8 MB Cache, 7200 RPM....ma aspetto i vostri consigli...

Ciao a tutti

duffimc

P.s.

La mia mobo è una asus p4p800 che non supporta il SataII.

----------

## Luca89

 *duffimc wrote:*   

> Questa domanda nasce dal fatto che sono convito che una distro come gentoo, stressi molto di piu' l'hardware rispetto ad altre (una cosa simile l'ho letta anche su un sito di un utente del forum non ricordo chi xo).

 

Non credo che un utilizzo di Gentoo possa rompere l'hard-disk, ci deve essere qualche altra cosa che ha provocato la rottura.

 *Quote:*   

> Inoltre mi ï¿½ capitato di sentire l'hd che all'avvio lavorava in modo continuo...ma non so perchï¿½...sta cosa mi ï¿½ capitata piu volte!

 

Non Ã¨ normale, avrai configurato male qualcosa, si tratta di slocate forse?

 *Quote:*   

> Il mio utilizzo del pc ï¿½ abbastanza vario, tratto molti mp3 e video di solito...e di solito tengo il pc accesso per moolto tempo per aggiornamenti, compilazioni ed amule....(quest'ultimo credo dia una bella botta all'hd noo??)

 

bella botta all'hard-disk amule? Non mi pare.

----------

## Ic3M4n

personalmente non ho mai avuto grossi problemi con gli hard disk. mi si è rotto quello del portatile ma in contemporanea anche il lettore dvd. quindi sostituiti entrambi in garanzia. e non imputo la rottura a gentoo. in ogni caso 3 hard disk sono molti, in quanto tempo?

se abbastanza ravvicinati io controllerei di non aver problemi con la scheda madre e l'alimentatore del pc.

per me aMule stressa il disco mica male. dopotutto è un continuo leggere e scrivere. tu non te ne accorgi, ma in 24H ne fa di passaggi.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *duffimc wrote:*   

> Dopo che il terzo HD Maxtor mi è saltato, provocandomi non pochi grattacapi, e costretto a doverne acquistare un'altro, ho deciso di chiedere al forum qual'è un buon hd per la nostra gentoo!

 

ma che razza di domanda è? cosa cambia per l'hard disk avere installato un sistema piuttosto che un altro?

se hai avuto casini con i maxtor non avresti dovuto comprarne ancora, o comuqnue quando a me salta un disco, se lo predo uguale, guardo bene che non sia della stessa partita

 *duffimc wrote:*   

> Questa domanda nasce dal fatto che sono convito che una distro come gentoo, stressi molto di piu' l'hardware rispetto ad altre (una cosa simile l'ho letta anche su un sito di un utente del forum non ricordo chi xo).

 

mi sembra una fesseria senza precedenti

il mio computer di casa fa le camole da mattina a sera. non credo sia più sollecitato di un controller di dominio Windows 2003

dipende dall'uso che ne fai non da cosa c'è installato

lettura di MP3, video, e scaricare via P2P non rientrano tra le cose che "uccidono" le macchine

 *duffimc wrote:*   

> Naturalmente questa è una mia supposizione, la cpu sicuramente lavora molto di piu a causa delle continue compilazioni ma sinceramente non so di preciso un hd di quanto lavoro venga caricato durante l'utilizzo di gentoo.

 

continue compilazioni?

hai forse uno script come questo in local.start?

```
while :; do emerge -e world; done
```

se il sistema è ben configurato le compilazioni (che non sono affatto continue, in un sistema normale) non caricano il processore fino all'inusabilità, e il sottosistema delle memorie di massa è meno caricato di quello di un mailserver cui accedi in IMAP

[quote="duffimc"]per aggiornamenti, compilazioni ed amule....(quest'ultimo credo dia una bella botta all'hd noo??)[/code]

ma per piacere

----------

## duffimc

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non credo che un utilizzo di Gentoo possa rompere l'hard-disk, ci deve essere qualche altra cosa che ha provocato la rottura.
> 
> 

 

Assolutamente...non volevo affatto intendere che gentoo possa rompere l'hd, volevo solo dire che forse l'hd con un distro come gentoo lavora di piu e chiedevo un consiglio su un hd piu "robusto" rispetto ai maxtor che mi hanno lasciato a piedi per ben 3 volte (e solo 1 volta con gentoo le altre 2 volte ero con win).

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Inoltre mi ï¿½ capitato di sentire l'hd che all'avvio lavorava in modo continuo...ma non so perchï¿½...sta cosa mi ï¿½ capitata piu volte! 
> 
> Non Ã¨ normale, avrai configurato male qualcosa, si tratta di slocate forse?
> ...

 

Probabile ma non ti so proprio dire sinceramente non ho mai indagato.

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> bella botta all'hard-disk amule? Non mi pare.

 

Beh IMHO, amule legge e scrive di continuo sull'hd o sbaglio???...e se rimane in eecuzione per qualche giorno credo che l'hd ne risenta...

ripeto IMHO!!

Thanks

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *duffimc wrote:*   

> Assolutamente...non volevo affatto intendere che gentoo possa rompere l'hd, volevo solo dire che forse l'hd con un distro come gentoo lavora di piu e chiedevo un consiglio su un hd piu "robusto" rispetto ai maxtor che mi hanno lasciato a piedi per ben 3 volte (e solo 1 volta con gentoo le altre 2 volte ero con win).

 

ma per piacere. dove diavolo sono scritte queste cose?

non è per niente vero. è la più grande fesseria che abbia mai letto

seguendo il tuo ragionamento deduco che se uso un disco, allora si rompe.

dire che se un disco si rompe è perché era difettoso, non perché l'ho usato

----------

## Ic3M4n

in quanto tempo tre hard disk rotti? alla fine la cosa importante in questa discussione credo sia questa.

@k.gothmog: calmino dai!   :Wink: 

----------

## mambro

I maxtor ho sempre sentito che scaldano tanto e durano poco.. Ho sempre sentito parlare bene dei Western Digital ma non ho esperienze a riguardo..

Per quanto riguarda lo stess del pc in generale penso si innegabile che gentoo, a parità di uso, stressi di più il pc rispetto a una debian. Non per gentoo in se, ma per il semplice fatto che ad ogni aggiornamento bisogna compilare qualcosa quindi il computer viene sforzato per più tempo rispetto all'aggiornamento di qualche .deb...

Il fatto che dei componenti decenti dovrebbero reggere questo sforzo in più è un altro discorso..

----------

## duffimc

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> in quanto tempo tre hard disk rotti? alla fine la cosa importante in questa discussione credo sia questa.
> 
> 

 

In circa 4-5 anni....

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> @k.gothmog: calmino dai!  

 

Up

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ma per piacere. dove diavolo sono scritte queste cose?
> 
> non è per niente vero. è la più grande fesseria che abbia mai letto 
> ...

 

Sul sito di un utente del forum ma non ricordo quale, ma li ho letto semplicemente che gentoo stressa piu l'hardware e visto che era un utente abbastanza anziano (riferendomi al numero di post sul forum) gli ho dato un certo peso.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *duffimc wrote:*   

> li ho letto semplicemente che gentoo stressa piu l'hardware

 

torno a farti la domanda di prima

sul mio computer di casa ho installato Gentoo/Linux

leggo la posta, navigo in internet, programmo e sto collegato in SSH a macchine remote.

pensi sia più caricato il mio sistema o un controller di dominio Windows 2003?

è un'assurdità senza precedenti quella che hai letto, perché il carico dipende dall'uso e non dal sistema operativo

e se un hardware si rompe è perché è difettoso, non perché è stato utilizzato. un hardware non difettoso non deve guastarsi

----------

## gioi

 *duffimc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Assolutamente...non volevo affatto intendere che gentoo possa rompere l'hd, volevo solo dire che forse l'hd con un distro come gentoo lavora di piu e chiedevo un consiglio su un hd piu "robusto" rispetto ai maxtor che mi hanno lasciato a piedi per ben 3 volte (e solo 1 volta con gentoo le altre 2 volte ero con win).
> 
> 

 

Mah... io ho/ho avuto una ventina di hd maxtor sparsi tra i miei pc, e non ho mai avuto nessun problema... nè con gentoo, nè Linux in genere, nè Winsozz... l'unico che mi si è "bruciato" è stato un IBM!

 *Quote:*   

> Inoltre mi ï¿½ capitato di sentire l'hd che all'avvio lavorava in modo continuo...ma non so perchï¿½...sta cosa mi ï¿½ capitata piu volte!

 

Probabilmente è l'hd che era difettoso, gentoo non c'entra niente... 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Beh IMHO, amule legge e scrive di continuo sull'hd o sbaglio???...e se rimane in eecuzione per qualche giorno credo che l'hd ne risenta...
> 
> ripeto IMHO!!
> ...

 

Sbagli... amule bufferizza, fa accessi continui quando deve ricomporre il file alla fine del download...

Le tue tesi non reggono, e non lo dico per difendere gentoo a spada tratta, ma perchè sono i soliti luoghi comuni sui computer...

Anche 'sta storia dello stress da compilazione prodotto da gentoo... ma stiamo scherzando? Ma avete provato ad usare l'accoppiata Winsozz + Norton Internet security... trasforma un dual xeon in un 486 con accessi continui al file di swap anche solo perchè hai mosso il mouse... suvvia!

----------

## Scen

Chissà perchè qualcuno si scalda tanto.....  :Rolling Eyes: 

Per esperienza personale posso dire che più di qualche Maxtor mi ha dato grattacapi, per esempio 3 ATA da 80G sono malfunzionanti, e sono tutti della stessa partita, ergo presumo siano difettosi di natura.

Anch'io ho sentito parlare bene dei WD (mooolto tempo fa ne avevo uno ed è sempre andato bene), altrimenti vai sui Seagate o Hitachi, magari orientati sui modelli più "robusti": spendi qualche soldo in più ma hai la garanzia di avere un prodotto migliore.

----------

## fikiz

Riguardo i Maxtor posso dire che negli ultimi 6 mesi ne ho persi due, da 60GB, acquistati in momenti diversi direi 3-4 anni fa; potrei stimarne un uso medio di 6 ore al giorno per entrambi. Non so pero' se basta per giudicare Maxtor come meno affidabile, preferirei vedere delle statistiche fatte su grandi numeri.

In ogni caso li ho sostituiti con dei Maxtor da 160GB. Piu' che altro perche' ho un bello sconto nel negozio sotto casa che pero' vende solo dischi Maxtor... non ho esperienze con dischi IDE/SATA di altre marche, a parte un vecchio Western Digital da 4GB che funge ancora benone.

Riguardo al problema dello stress prodotto da Gentoo sono d'accordo con k.gothmog che sia una fionda. o al massimo questo: ammesso (e non concesso) che un harddisk abbia un "numero di spostamenti delle testine" limitato o di "operazioni di scrittura" (un po' come le memorie flash) allora si', l'attivita' di compilazione che fai con Gentoo consuma di piu' i dischi rispetto ad una distribuzione binaria. Ma non credo proprio che sia cosi'.

ciao!

----------

## gioi

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Chissà perchè qualcuno si scalda tanto..... 
> 
> Per esperienza personale posso dire che più di qualche Maxtor mi ha dato grattacapi, per esempio 3 ATA da 80G sono malfunzionanti, e sono tutti della stessa partita, ergo presumo siano difettosi di natura.
> 
> Anch'io ho sentito parlare bene dei WD (mooolto tempo fa ne avevo uno ed è sempre andato bene), altrimenti vai sui Seagate o Hitachi, magari orientati sui modelli più "robusti": spendi qualche soldo in più ma hai la garanzia di avere un prodotto migliore.

 

Dipende infatti dal modello... io ho sempre preso modelli medi (avevo dei 7200rpm quando ancora lo standard era sui 5400)... non credo che la marca influsica più di tanto, certo però c'entra molto la partita... 10 anni fa ci fu una vera ecatombe di Quantum Fireball, e di IBM (non ricordo quale modello), a causa di due partite difettose... qualche anno dopo fu la volta dei Western Digital da 80GB, quindi una partita di SEAGATE barracuda...

In altre parole più che la marca o il modello, è un fatto di partita... 

Però se serve una soluzione High-avaible, bisogna orientarsi su soluzioni ad hoc, magari pensate per il RAID ecc ecc

----------

## Ic3M4n

io ho praticamente solo maxtor. però tutti in raid1/5 sui computer che mi interessano. però non mi hanno mai dato problemi finora. in ogni caso "credo" che sia normale che dopo un po' un'hard disk ci abbandoni. un po' di tempo fa avevo letto che la vita minima di un hard disk è di 3000 ore. però non so se sia vero o meno. le cose lette da fonti non affidabili o che vanno molto nel passato vanno prese molto con le pinze.

----------

## fikiz

certo, e' normale che un harddisk prima a poi muoia, in quanto contiene componenti meccanici. pero' se  Maxtor comincia ad avere un numero significativo di decessi dopo 3 anni di uso "medio" (come successo a me) e altre marche arrivano alla stessa mortalita' dopo ad esempio 5 anni, allora effettivamente si puo' parlare di minore affidabilita' per Maxtor. E chiaro che i dati riportati da pochi utenti su un forum non sono significativi. Un centro assistenza di buone dimensioni magari puo' raccogliere dati un po' piu' rappresentativi.

Trovo che sia un discorso interessante. Ho provato a fare una ricerca su google riguardo a statistiche di affidabilita' ma non ho trovato niente   :Sad: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *fikiz wrote:*   

> Trovo che sia un discorso interessante. Ho provato a fare una ricerca su google riguardo a statistiche di affidabilita' ma non ho trovato niente  

 

infatti non è vero in generale quello che dici

io ho avuto dischi Maxtor che andavano come trattori. e li ho cambiati perché erano piccoli o lenti, non di certo perché si sono rotti.

come pure ho una macchina dove uno all'anno si sono bruciati tutti e tre i dischi, che sono proprio Maxtor.

dipende dalla paritta dei dischi. può succedere che una partita sia difettosa, ma da qui a dire che la marca in generale non è affidabile, ce ne passa...

che io ricordi di casi di marca inaffidabile se n'è verificato uno solo: la serie UltraStar di IBM. ma lì c'erano dei problemi di fondo ben più gravi del materiale usato per i piatti o le testine. tant'è vero che IBM ha poi venduto in blocco la divisione dischi rigidi ad Hitachi

----------

## makoomba

[disclaimer]quella che segue è un'opinione assolutamente personale.[/disclaimer]

sarà pure un caso, ma io di maxtor ne ho tumulati almeno 3 chili - 3 chili e mezzo, modelli diversi e acquistati in svariati anni.

posso solo dire che mai più in vita mia ne userò uno, neanche se regalato.

pertanto sono giunto a due possibili conclusioni: 

a) maxtor produce hd di *bip*

b) ogni milione di hd perfetti, il controllo di qualità ne becca uno difettoso e, non so come, fa in modo che io lo compri.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> ogni milione di hd perfetti, il controllo di qualità ne becca uno difettoso e, non so come, fa in modo che io lo compri.

 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## silvius

Normalmente gli HD usciti negli ultimi mesi, vengono assemblati in aziende con nuove macchine e controlli qualità superiori. ( sopratutto per scsi ).

A mano a mano che un determinato hd diventa sempre più accessibile economicamente, aumentano i pezzi da produrre, e a questo punto la produzione viene spostata in stabilimenti in paesi più economici e con controlli qualità inferiori.

Questo lo avevo letto in qualche forum che non trovo più.

Per quanto riguarda la mia convivenza hd-gentoo, non mi sembra molto "stressato", io aggiorno il sistema ogni 3-4 giorni e forse in quei 30-60 minuti fa qualcosa ma da lì a dire che lo stressa......

Inoltre penso che il fatto di poter scegliere di montare partizioni in ram dia parecchio lavoro in meno all' hd, con windows si può ? ( forse con qualche tools )

Saluto

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> [disclaimer]quella che segue è un'opinione assolutamente personale.[/disclaimer]
> 
> sarà pure un caso, ma io di maxtor ne ho tumulati almeno 3 chili - 3 chili e mezzo, modelli diversi e acquistati in svariati anni.
> 
> posso solo dire che mai più in vita mia ne userò uno, neanche se regalato.
> ...

 

quoto tutto e aggiungo anche che da tre anni compro solo seagate e non ne ho mai bruciato nemmeno uno (anche hd che sostenevano carichi "interessanti")

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Alcune riflessioni sul tema:

Cosa può usurare un disco? Calore e massicce operazioni di I/O. A differenza di altri OS e altre distro linux , Gentoo compila tutti i pacchetti che installa , per cui ogni volta che emergete un pacchetto accade che vengon scaricati i sorgenti, vengono scompattati, compilati, spostati ed infine inseriti nel vostro sistema. Ora tutto ciò non si può dire che è indifferente per la vita del disco.

Un disco sollecitato è più caldo di un disco che effettua poche operazioni, ne convenite? Ed il calore danneggia i dischi, giusto?

Gentoo è una distro che lascia la più totale libertà ai propri utenti, chi usa gentoo ci si aspetta che sappia cosa sta facendo e che sappia anche prendersi cura del proprio hw , configurando gli appositi tools per sfruttare tecnologie come frequency scaling e acpi, utili per non stressare eccessivamente il proprio hw. Ma quanti non implementano tali accorgimenti?

Io credo che , compilando in ram [emerge -t tmpfs -o size=500m none /var/tmp/portage] e attivando il supporto allo spindown del disco [hdparm -S -B leggete il man] non ci sia nessuna usura eccessiva del componente. 

Riguardo alle marche "pericolose" io credo che possa anche essere una questione di numeri: se di default alcuni produttori usan maxtor metti anche ci sia una costante di difetto di 1 su 1.000.000 è ovvio che se la quota di mercato per maxtor è di 8.000.000 pezzi mentre per $altraditta è di soli 2.000.000 avremo 8 dischi scassati contro 2, anche se in rapporto il valore è uguale.

Mi accodo a quanti apprezzano Western Digital e pagano d più ben sapendo così che il disco non li tradirà MAI!

@cazzantonio

seagate ora è della maxtor...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Un disco sollecitato è più caldo di un disco che effettua poche operazioni, ne convenite? Ed il calore danneggia i dischi, giusto?

 

la principale fonte di riscaldamento dei dischi è la rotazione dei piatti. non certo la scrittura che avviene senza contatto e per induzione magnetica.

e un disco gira sempre, quindi non è vero che un disco usato intensamente è più caldo

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Io credo che , compilando in ram [emerge -t tmpfs -o size=500m none /var/tmp/portage] e attivando il supporto allo spindown del disco [hdparm -S -B leggete il man] non ci sia nessuna usura eccessiva del componente. 

 

lo credevo anche io. così una volta ho messo lo spegnimento dell'hard disk del portatile dopo 30 secondi di inattività (bel coglione che sono stato). risultato: usura del perno del disco e dei cuscinetti. il disco aveva meno di un anno ma ne dimostrava più di 5.

secondo me il discorso è sempre il solito: la qualità si paga. comprare al risparmio è un rischio, indipendentemente dalla marca.

----------

## nick_spacca

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *duffimc wrote:*   li ho letto semplicemente che gentoo stressa piu l'hardware 
> 
> torno a farti la domanda di prima
> 
> sul mio computer di casa ho installato Gentoo/Linux
> ...

 

Non sono completamente d'accordo con quello che dici, perche sebbene sia vero che non è IL SISTEMA OPERATIVO in se a "rompere" o consumare l'hardware, è innegabile che se usi una metadistro gentoo piuttosto che una debian o una distro X sei "PORTATO" a sfruttare di + il tuo HW, vuoi per le compilazioni vuoi per i problemi che vengono vuoi per il gusto di distruggere il proprio sistema (aehm..no, questa è una cosa che riesce particolarmente bene a me   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ). Poi è ovvio che se stai attento, se utilizzi particolari accortezze, se non compili tutto X allora cambia...pero...

Tutto questo per avere il sistema base, senza considerare l'eventuale utilizzo aggiuntivo...

Nota bene, ho detto SFRUTTARE e non rompere...perche poi sono d'accordo che se l'HD si rompe dopo sei mesi vuol dire che era difettato o non buono o non so...pero se mi si rompe dopo 1,5/2 anni invece che dopo 4...beh, probabilmente so a cosa è dovuto   :Wink: 

Stesso discorso vale -secondo me- per aMule...avoglia a dire che usa dei buffer e quant'altro, ma ogni tanto l'accesso al disco lo fa, soprattutto quando si scaricano e condividono molti file differenti (questo è cio che ho comunque notato io monitorando il mio sistema), e tra averlo attivo(amule) e non averlo la differenza C'È!!!! Lo stress sulle componenti meccaniche c'è...ribadisco che questo non dovrebbe portare all'autodistruzione...ma ad un'accorciamento della vita media, questo SI!!!

Tutto quanto IMO

----------

## .:chrome:.

io ho l'impressione che qui la gente stia impazzendo!!

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> Non sono completamente d'accordo con quello che dici, perche sebbene sia vero che non è IL SISTEMA OPERATIVO in se a "rompere" o consumare l'hardware, è innegabile che se usi una metadistro gentoo piuttosto che una debian o una distro X sei "PORTATO" a sfruttare di + il tuo HW, vuoi per le compilazioni vuoi per i problemi che vengono vuoi per il gusto di distruggere il proprio sistema (aehm..no, questa è una cosa che riesce particolarmente bene a me    ). Poi è ovvio che se stai attento, se utilizzi particolari accortezze, se non compili tutto X allora cambia...pero...
> 
> Tutto questo per avere il sistema base, senza considerare l'eventuale utilizzo aggiuntivo...

 

quoto nick, ma c'è un bel gruppo di gente che sostiene che SE USO UN DISCO, ALLORA SI ROMPE.

ma stiamo scherzando?

un disco si può rompere, ok... ma non è che più lo uso e più si rompe.

se fosse vero le macchine accese 24/24 dovrebbero cambiare i dischi periodicamente, e invece si da il caso che a questo mondo esistano dei computer sempre accesi, con installata robe ben peggiore di Gentoo (dal punto di vista del carico sui dischi) e che non hanno mai avuto problemi di sorta

----------

## X-Drum

 *duffimc wrote:*   

> Salve a tutti...
> 
> Dopo che il terzo HD Maxtor mi è saltato, provocandomi non pochi grattacapi, e costretto a doverne acquistare un'altro, ho deciso di chiedere al forum qual'è un buon hd per la nostra gentoo!
> 
> 

 

per la "nostra gentoo" un disco vale l'altro in base a quanto esigente sei (o quanto sborone sei  :Smile: ) 

scegli un disco piu' o meno performante.....fine del discorso

se fondi i dischi prenditela con te stesso e non con la maxtor o altri produttori,

se non raffreddi adeguatamente i dischi fissi tramite ventole apposite o  abilmente posizionate

continuerai a fondere dischi di qualsiasi marca,tipologia,velocità

 *duffimc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Questa domanda nasce dal fatto che sono convito che una distro come gentoo, stressi molto di piu' l'hardware rispetto ad altre (una cosa simile l'ho letta anche su un sito di un utente del forum non ricordo chi xo).
> 
> 

 

falso, ho macchine che non compilano nulla e mai lo faranno che fanno lavorare i dischi 4 volte piu' del mio

pc desktop a casa.

 *duffimc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Naturalmente questa è una mia supposizione, la cpu sicuramente lavora molto di piu a causa delle continue compilazioni ma sinceramente non so di preciso un hd di quanto lavoro venga caricato durante l'utilizzo di gentoo.
> 
> Inoltre mi è capitato di sentire l'hd che all'avvio lavorava in modo continuo...ma non so perchè...sta cosa mi è capitata piu volte!
> ...

 

no, vedi sopra perche'

 *duffimc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il mio utilizzo del pc è abbastanza vario, tratto molti mp3 e video di solito...e di solito tengo il pc accesso per moolto tempo per aggiornamenti, compilazioni ed amule....(quest'ultimo credo dia una bella botta all'hd noo??)
> 
> 

 

no, comporta piu' sforzo/lavoro un rsync, tanto per fare un esempio

 *duffimc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E se è cosi, quale hd posso prendere per stare il piu tranquillo possibile???...
> 
> La mia scelta era ricaduta su di un WD Caviar SE 320 GB SATA Hard Drives ( WD3200JD ) con 150 MB/s, 8 MB Cache, 7200 RPM....ma aspetto i vostri consigli...
> ...

 

a)se hai un case piccolo e angusto ma soprattutto senza predisposizioni per ventole da porre davanti al bay dei dischi,

cambialo

b)compra una ventola 80x80 o 12x12, dipende dalla predisposizione che hai sul case, accendila e assicurati di posizionare

gli eventuali dischi abbastanza lontani fra loro, ma sempre in modo che siano costantemente investiti dal flusso di aria

c)hardwareupgrade.it è tuo amico

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> @cazzantonio
> 
> seagate ora è della maxtor...  

 

Mi pareva proprio che fosse il contrario   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## duffimc

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Alcune riflessioni sul tema:
> 
> Cosa può usurare un disco? Calore e massicce operazioni di I/O. A differenza di altri OS e altre distro linux , Gentoo compila tutti i pacchetti che installa , per cui ogni volta che emergete un pacchetto accade che vengon scaricati i sorgenti, vengono scompattati, compilati, spostati ed infine inseriti nel vostro sistema. Ora tutto ciò non si può dire che è indifferente per la vita del disco.
> 
> Un disco sollecitato è più caldo di un disco che effettua poche operazioni, ne convenite? Ed il calore danneggia i dischi, giusto?
> ...

 

E' praticamente quello che volevo dire per stess...ma non ero sicuro...era solo una supposizione pensando prorprio a tutti i passaggi mensionati da .:deadhead:.!

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gentoo è una distro che lascia la più totale libertà ai propri utenti, chi usa gentoo ci si aspetta che sappia cosa sta facendo e che sappia anche prendersi cura del proprio hw , configurando gli appositi tools per sfruttare tecnologie come frequency scaling e acpi, utili per non stressare eccessivamente il proprio hw. Ma quanti non implementano tali accorgimenti?
> 
> 

 

No saprei quanti, io sono proprio tra quelli che non li implementano...sara anche perche forse non sono proprio a conoscenza di determinate configurazione per migliorare il sistema....mi informero'!

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dipende dalla paritta dei dischi. può succedere che una partita sia difettosa, ma da qui a dire che la marca in generale non è affidabile, ce ne passa... 
> 
> 

 

 *gioi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In altre parole più che la marca o il modello, è un fatto di partita... 
> 
> 

 

Non so quanti hd saranno per ogni partita, ma i miei 3 hd maxtor sono stati comprati a molto tempo di distanza 4-5 anni...ora ripeto non so quanto  tempo passa tra una partita e l'altra ma 4-5 anni sono un bel po di tempo...

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> 
> 
> posso solo dire che mai più in vita mia ne userò uno, neanche se regalato
> 
> 

 

Pinamente d'accordo...sara un caso sara quel che sara ma ho avuto troppo brutte esperienze con i Maxtor...

 *Scen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Anch'io ho sentito parlare bene dei WD (mooolto tempo fa ne avevo uno ed è sempre andato bene), altrimenti vai sui Seagate o Hitachi, magari orientati sui modelli più "robusti": spendi qualche soldo in più ma hai la garanzia di avere un prodotto migliore.
> 
> 

 

Cosa intendi per "modelli più robusti"???...Robusto è prorprio il temine adatto...ma non so quale sia la caratteristica per determinare se un hd è "robusto" o meno....di solito nelle recensioni vengono sempre messe in evidenza la velocita la rumorosita e il surriscaldamento...

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> falso, ho macchine che non compilano nulla e mai lo faranno che fanno lavorare i dischi 4 volte piu' del mio
> 
> pc desktop a casa.
> ...

 

Ma "credo" che i passaggi che portano alla compilazione comportino un utilizzo maggione dei dischi rispetto altre distro...poi non ho nessun dubbio che ci siano operazioni molto piu pesanti per i dischi rispetto alla compilazione....

Per il raffreddamento non ho problemi tutti gli accorgimenti che mi hai consigliato sono stati messi in pratica ho preso uno Tsunami Dream e da allora le temperature sono sempre rimaste stabili...  :Wink: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *duffimc wrote:*   

> Ma "credo" che i passaggi che portano alla compilazione comportino un utilizzo maggione dei dischi rispetto altre distro

 

vero in generale, ma quale ridicola percentuale del tempo macchina è stato speso compilando?

pesa più sui dischi una compilazione (che dal momento che coinvolge piccoli files, molti di questi rimangono in cache e non arrivano mai all'unità) o il continuo swap di un processo di ritocco fotografico, o editing video, o di quel maledetto pachiderma che è openoffice? la domanda è ovviamente retorica

tutto questo thread è un'accozzaglia di luoghi comuni totalmente privi di ogni tipo di fondamento.

considerazioni fatte con la stessa logica di questo thread portavano una volta a dire che la terra fosse piatta e che il sole le girassi intorno

 *duffimc wrote:*   

> poi non ho nessun dubbio che ci siano operazioni molto piu pesanti per i dischi rispetto alla compilazione....

 

e allora perché vai a dire che Gentoo ammazza i dischi?

con questa battuta contraddici te stesso e tutto il thread, mi sembra

 *duffimc wrote:*   

> Per il raffreddamento non ho problemi tutti gli accorgimenti che mi hai consigliato sono stati messi in pratica ho preso uno Tsunami Dream e da allora le temperature sono sempre rimaste stabili... 

 

si. e magari tieni il processore sotto i 35 °C ?

----------

## nikko96

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   Un disco sollecitato è più caldo di un disco che effettua poche operazioni, ne convenite? Ed il calore danneggia i dischi, giusto? 
> 
> la principale fonte di riscaldamento dei dischi è la rotazione dei piatti. non certo la scrittura che avviene senza contatto e per induzione magnetica.
> 
> e un disco gira sempre, quindi non è vero che un disco usato intensamente è più caldo

 

Senza voler polemizzare ma a riguardo devo darti torto,infatti la temperatura del mio maxtor aumenta di circa 10 C° durante la compilazione(verifica fatta con hddtemp mediante conky)

Non per questo(perchè compila spesso)deve rompersi,appunto perchè un certo carico è previsto che lo supporti,altrimenti che hd è?

----------

## X-Drum

 *duffimc wrote:*   

> Per il raffreddamento non ho problemi tutti gli accorgimenti che mi hai consigliato sono stati messi in pratica ho preso uno Tsunami Dream e da allora le temperature sono sempre rimaste stabili... 

 

si da il caso che anche io abbia uno tsunami dream e 3 dischi fissi nel bay

-WD 36GB 10000rpm

-Maxtor 200Gb 7200rpm

-Maxtor 300Gb 7200rpm

2 ventole da 12x12 fronte e retro, dissi sulla cpu e sulla gpu

la macchina fa di tutto lavora sempre è comunque:

(gioco,compilazioni per altri sistemi,propri aggiornamenti)

non ha gli uptime di un server ma ti assicuro che non la rispamio...

mi spieghi allora come è possibile che i miei dischi siano ancora integri?

(soprattutto i temibilissimi maxtor)

 *duffimc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma "credo" che i passaggi che portano alla compilazione comportino un utilizzo maggione dei dischi rispetto altre distro...poi non ho nessun dubbio che ci siano operazioni molto piu pesanti per i dischi rispetto alla compilazione....
> 
> 

 

ancora? allora non vuoi capire, il "credo che" comunque non è sufficiente

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *nikko96 wrote:*   

> Senza voler polemizzare ma a riguardo devo darti torto,infatti la temperatura del mio maxtor aumenta di circa 10 C° durante la compilazione(verifica con hddtemp mediante conky)
> 
> Non per questo(perchè compila spesso)deve rompersi,appunto perchè un certo carico è previsto che lo supporti,altrimenti che hd è?

 

ma certamente. infatti non penso che una decina di °C siano influenti rispetto alla temperatura ordinaria

infatti avevo scritto "la principale fonte di riscaldamento" non l'unica  :Wink: 

----------

## duffimc

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *duffimc wrote:*   poi non ho nessun dubbio che ci siano operazioni molto piu pesanti per i dischi rispetto alla compilazione.... 
> 
> e allora perché vai a dire che Gentoo ammazza i dischi?
> ...

 

Questo l'hai detto tu...non io...io ho solo espresso delle mie "supposizioni" al forum per cercare di capire se erano corrette o meno...e se altre persone la pensavano come me.

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mi spieghi allora come è possibile che i miei dischi siano ancora integri?
> 
> (soprattutto i temibilissimi maxtor)
> ...

 

Non ti saprei dire guarda...sta di fatto che a me i maxtor hanno dato problemi...sara che sono semplicemente sfortunato...

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ancora? allora non vuoi capire, il "credo che" comunque non è sufficiente
> 
> 

 

....beh sono daccordo...per questo chiedo un parere su di un forum...per cercare di approfondire l'argomento!

----------

## randomaze

Dopo i filesystem é arrivato il turno dei dischi rigidi per il flame?

Oltretutto, se invece che partire a testa bassa vi fermate a leggere scoprite che state dicendo piú o meno le stesse cose...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Aggiungo una nota a margine, che é stata detta tra le righe: la temperatura di funzionamento dell'HD non é solo funzione del numero di giri ma anche della temperatura ambiente. Se il processore fa da stufa dentro al case il disco si troverá a una temperatura maggiore. Anche se é fermo (dove con fermo intendo che nessuno ha attaccato l'alimentazione).

E' decisamente vero che gentoo sfrutta di più l'hardware rispetto a un'altra distribuzione, (certo, non penso che lo sfrutti molto di meno rispetto a un PC da videogiochi). Questo significa che, se un componente è già difettoso di fabbrica, i suoi problemi invece che venir fuori dopo un anno lo faranno dopo sei mesi. 

Resta il fatto che se compro un disco garantito due anni mi aspetto che duri almeno due anni, anche se lo metto a leggere e scrivere tutto il tempo.

Poi, per quello che mi ricordo:

"Ha, hai un maxtor? Inizia a scegliere cosa comprerai dopo perché presto ci sará un dopo"

"Gli IBM/Hitachi si rompono sempre, se ne hai uno fai backup frequenti"

"Gli IBM erano buoni HD, da quando ha preso tutto Hitachi non servono piú"

...frasi del genere ne ho sentite tante e credo che continueró a sentirle. Cosí come per i portatili, i monitor, le marche dei CD, i mouse, e via dicendo.

Per la cronaca il mio vecchio IBM-Hitachi si é fatto 2 anni di gentoo in un case striminzito in cui lavorava a 55 gradi (e ogni tanto sentivo anche rumore di ferraglia). il Quantum da 20G mi ha fatto il suo onorato servizio per qualche anno e dei due Samsung da 4.3G che ricordo uno ha funzionato meravigliosamente per anni e un'altro Samsung (stessa capacitá, diversa serie) mi ha dato valanghe di problemi,  e il Maxtor (non ricordo se era l'1,6G o il 512Mb) aveva qualche settore danneggiato che peró non mi ha mai dato problemi. L'altro (l'1.6 o il 512 che non era Maxtor) era un Western Digital che ha funzionato egregiamente anch'esso. Il 120M e il 40M non ricordo di che marca fossero, mi spiace.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Mi pareva proprio che fosse il contrario  

 Friulì friulà ho detto na cazza...   :Rolling Eyes:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## silvius

Prima si diceva che fermare la rotazione degli hd può " a lungo andare " creare piccoli problemi; Ciò secondo me è corretto, visto che statisticamente a lavoro cambio spesso vari componenti ai desktop ( alimentatori, sk video, hd ecc.... ) ma al server non ho cambiato mai nulla.

Il server era un assemblato, e l'alimentatore era un buon alimentatore ma nulla di eccezzionale .

Bene il server a gennaio fà 6 anni, è stato spento una volta l' anno. Ogni giorno fa copie integrali da hd scsi ad altri hd scsi in hot-swap, mai cambiato nulla.

Ha un case normale, e toccandolo è bello caldo.

La mia personale statistica è che le macchine che vengono accese e spente più volte al giorno hanno più rotture.

Non capisco una cosa: Si parla se la compilazione possa creare o meno problemi all' hd, io non vedo questo problema, cioè aggiorno ogni 4 giorni e compilo per 30-60 min., non mi sembra un grosso lavoro per l' hd. Si la prima installazione ok, ma non ho mai lanciato un emerge -e world.

Con windows, normalmente vedo accendersi il led dell' hd più frequentemente che con gentoo.

Forse dimentico di compilare qualcosa ?

Saluto

----------

## X-Drum

il problema della compilazione non si pone è basta

chiunque abbia avuto piu' di un pc o comunque a che fare

con macchine *serie* (macchine di produzione) lo puo' confermare

questo 3d è insensato

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *silvius wrote:*   

> da hd scsi ad altri hd scsi in hot-swap

 Eh grazie... Così non vale  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kernel78

Devo dire che non riesco ad avere molto rispetto per chi generalizza (e/o rende assoluto) il suo parere e la sua esperienza negativa, soprattutto se non ha idea di cosa parla ...

A quanto ne so io ciò che può danneggiare un hd è l'usura (oltre ovviamente trovarsi nel punto 0 di un'esplosione da 150 megaton  :Laughing:  ) ma vediamo di analizzare come si usura un disco ...

1) La superfice magnetica è certificata per una quantità spropositata ma limitatadi riscritture quindi riscrivendo diversi milioni di volte la stessa area di un disco ci si può aspettare che inizi a perdere colpi.

2) Le componenti meccaniche funzionando si usurano quindi un hd sempre acceso girerà per più tempo rispetto a uno che viene acceso per un ora al giorno.

3) Un hd che viene accesso e spento nell'unità di tempo si usura maggiormente di un hd che nello stesso tempo rimane sempre acceso.

4) Leggendo e/o scrivendo fisicamente sul disco (quindi non sulla cache) le testine si muovono e il movimento comporta usura.

Devo dire che non ho mai visto un hd la cui superfice magnetica abbia iniziato a perdere colpi (nemmeno db server ospedalieri) quindi direi che noi comuni mortali possiamo tranquillamente scartare il primo punto.

I punti 2 e 3 sono strettamente collegati, spegnere il pc per un breve periodo per poi riaccenderlo comporta un usura del disco maggiore rispetto al lasciarlo accesso durante quel periodo, il nostro problema è quantificare questo periodo e penso che sul forum ci siano al massimo un paio di persone che possano avere le competenze per fare una stima valida (e io non sono tra queste).

Il punto 4 mi pare quello effettivamente più dibattuto ma anche qui le masse sono prive di cognizione di causa, il P2P non impatta gran che sull'usura dell'hd così come anche la compilazione (un grosso db server si ma intendo grosso) quindi anche qui o qualcuno fa una valutazione concreta caso per caso o si parla del sesso degli angeli.

Con tutto questo cosa volevo dire ?

Gli hd si rompono, le linea adsl non sempre funzionano come vorremmo, le macchine si guastano, le persone si ammalano è un mondo difficile, futuro incero e felicità a momenti  :Laughing: 

Se a me si rompe un hd posso dire con certezza che non è colpa di uno sblazo di corrente o che non sia l'alimentatore farlocco o la mb fuffa ? magari ho impostato uno spin-off ogni 10 secondi o sono semplicemente ricaduto nella statistica degli acquirenti di pezzi "difettosi".

O mi metto a emulare CSI per venire a capo dei motivi del guasto o è inutile che mi erga a difensore degli utenti sconsigliando una tale marca come la peste ...

Il metodo "dagli all'untore" o "folla inferocita con torce e forconi" non mi piaciono particolarmente ma spero di essere riuscito a spiegarmi chiaramente e senza offendere nessuno.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Alle cause di morte aggiungerei anche gli sbalzi di tensione.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Da quando ho un UPS non ho mai perso un hd   :Smile:  (prima ne perdevo almeno un paio l'anno   :Rolling Eyes:  )

Questa mi sembra la causa di morte più probabile   :Wink: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Alle cause di morte aggiungerei anche gli sbalzi di tensione.  
> 
> Da quando ho un UPS non ho mai perso un hd   (prima ne perdevo almeno un paio l'anno   )
> 
> Questa mi sembra la causa di morte più probabile  

 

Bello vedere che i miei messaggi vengono letti ...

 *Kernel78 nel messaggio qui sopra wrote:*   

> Se a me si rompe un hd posso dire con certezza che non è colpa di uno sblazo di corrente

 

Ovvio che una quantità enorme di cose possono danneggiare un hd, passando da fenomeni di elettromagnetismo fino a forti urti, temperature da altoforno e colpi di arma da fuoco ma il fatto che a noi se ne rompano due o tre nello stesso modo non rende quel modo il più probabile, anche questa è una generalizzazione  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Bello vedere che i miei messaggi vengono letti ...

 

Perdonami ma se davvero dovessi leggere tutto di tutti i post capisci bene che non farei altro nella vita   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Bello vedere che i miei messaggi vengono letti ... 
> 
> Perdonami ma se davvero dovessi leggere tutto di tutti i post capisci bene che non farei altro nella vita  

 

Non mi aspetto che tu legga tutti i posto ma almeno quelli di un thread in cui posti anche tu si ...

----------

## gioi

La cosa che mi sembra incredibile è che si parla di usura da compilazione su gentoo, come se installando gentoo, appena lo accendi fino allo spegnimento, o fino alla morte fisica di un componente, compili qualcosa...

Ma dove sta scritto? Io, che sono abbastanza smanettone e che vado di emerge --sync && emerge -uDN world praticamente ogni giorno, se compilo per un totale di una paio di ore la settimana, contro le oltre 60 (~9 al giorno) di funzionamento del pc, è veramente tanto, ebbene io faccio questa riflessione:

- capitolo hd: nel 75% (ad occhio) dei pc gira Winsozz, che come accessi al disco sta in un rapporto 10:1 con gentoo ed in generale con linux! Anche con 1GB di ram Winsozz non può fare a meno dello swap, io sulla mia gentoobox con 512MB di ram lo uso solo per il swsuspend. Inoltre, già solo come FS, NTFS ha un utilizzo del disco ben più oneroso di un normale ext3 (xfs e reiserfs non lo so perchè non li uso)! Poi anche gli applicativi, se uso Word su winsozz, ogni 10 caratteri battuti fa un accesso al disco, mentre openoffice su linux? Non saprei nemmeno dirlo! 

- capitolo Cpu: d'accordo un reale raffronto tra top e task-manager non si può fare, ma basandosi su quella certa "latenza di base" si può notare un differente uso della cpu... in winsozz al solo movimento del mouse si hanno picchi di utilizzo impressionanti. Su gentoo, a meno di non utilizzare in maniera pesante xgl & C, non mi pare di avere lo stesso comportamento...

Quello che voglio dire, è che si fa tanto parlare di gentoo come distro stressante, ma IMHO, ha un utilizzo dell'hw ben meno pesante di winsozz, che poi, credo, sia ancora il parametro di riferimento medio attuale sull'uso del PC.

Poi certi discorsi di paragone... come si fa a paragonare Gentoo in fase di installazione, con una DSLinux avviata da LiveCD senza interfaccia grafica? Che senso ha?

Bisogna ragionare in termini di utilizzo... ed utilizzo normale... perchè una volta installato il sistema, c'è tutta questa necessita di aggiornare (ed aggiornare in ~x86) tutti i giorni? 

Non voglio difendere a spada tratta Gentoo, ma IMHO certi discorsi sono davvero un voler cavillare! Se non ci credete provate a studiare il funzionamento di un Pentium D, con 1GB di RAM, ed hd serial ATA con su Winsozz XP + Norton Internet Security e poi ne parliamo!

Per quanto riguarda aMule, l'utilizzo dell'HD che fa è nella norma per un programma che ha che fare con i file... a questo punto allora non dobbiamo utilizzare neanche i logger di sistema, i programmi di manipolazione delle immagini, quelli di editing video... e... e poi il pc che lo teniamo a fare.

Quello che voglio dire, e qui concludo (scusate per la lunghezza dell'intervento) che nessuna delle operazioni additate come "stressanti" fanno funzionare i vari componenti fuori specifica (inducendo quindi uno stress superiore a quello dell'usura standard)... certo i componenti hanno una vita utile, ma sono (mi auguro) progettati per durare un tot (con tot > 2-3 anni ) in condizioni di utilizzo massimo, non di utilizzo minimo!

----------

## gioi

Piccolo inciso su temperature ed altre questioni tecniche...

La temperatura dell'HD non dovrebbe essere così influenzata dalla rotazione come si crede... se così fosse significherebbe che il calore è prodotto da sfregamento e sfregamento = usura. Risultato, un hd difficilmente durerebbe più di qualche settimana. Certo c'è una componente dovuta alla rotazione (se non altro per l'accensione di motori elettrici), ma quella influisce più sulla temperatura base, che sulle "escursioni".

Le escursioni termiche allora e probabilmente sono dovute ad altri fenomeni fisici, quali ad esempio il famigerato effetto Joule... da profano (no progetto nè produco hard disk) posso immaginare che il trasferimento di dati da e verso l'hd implichi un utilizzo di una certa quantità di potenza elettrica, e di questa una parte consistente viene dissipata per effetto joule... ora... maggior quantità di dati trasferiti -> maggior potenza utilizzata -> maggior potenza dissipata -> maggiore produzione di calore... ad occhio mi sembra piuttosto lineare e più plausibile dell'usura da sfregamento prodotta dalla rotazione dei dischi.

E la temperatura influisce sull'elettronica di controllo del disco (la velocità d'invecchiamento di un dispositivo elettronico essendo, mi insegnano, funzione esponenziale della temperatura, raddoppia ogni 10°C)... 

IMHO e dalla mia esperienza personale (e come ha suggerito se non sbaglio il buon silvius), più che a fenomeni fisici scaturenti dall'utilizzo, la causa di guasti tecnici è più da guardare a determinati tipi di stress... La componentistica di un PC riceve più stress elettrico in un'accensione che in 10 ore di compilazione... anche trascurando il "transitorio" i soli controlli di routine che effettua il sistema in fase di accensione, portano a picchi di utilizzo di TUTTE le componenti allo stesso tempo.

Infatti, come lo stesso silvius evidenziava, un  sistema a pieno regime, ha un'incidenza di guasti di qualche ordine di grandezza inferiore rispetto a sistemi a picchi temporanei...

----------

## power83

Wester Digital forever, garantiti 5anni e 1.000.000 di ore di funzionamento

----------

## Kernel78

 *power83 wrote:*   

> Wester Digital forever, garantiti 5anni e 1.000.000 di ore di funzionamento

 

Sembrerebbe una cosa professionale (e di sicuro è bello che garantiscano per 5 anni) ma la cosa che mi puzza di ridicolo è che in 5 anni ci sono solo 43800 ore ... per totalizzare un milione di ore di funzionamento dovresti tenere l'hd funzionante per più di un secolo e dubito molto che ti garantiscano un simile utilizzo.

----------

## fikiz

 *gioi wrote:*   

> ... il calore è prodotto da sfregamento 
> 
> ...effetto Joule... 

 

calore prodotto da sfregamento, come dici giustamente tu, e' impossibile. il perno che sorregge i piattelli gira su cuscinetti proprio per ridurre a quasi zero l'attrito.

A me verrebbe da dire che il componente che assorbe piu' corrente all'interno di un disco rigido e' il motore che tiene in rotazione i piattelli, quindi e' proprio l'effetto joule al suo interno che produce la maggioranza del calore, rendendo poco rilevante il riscaldamento prodotto dall'elettronica. Se non fosse cosi', un disco acceso ma assolutamente a riposo sarebbe quasi a temperatura ambiente.

I miei Maxtor (buoni o cattivi che siano) segnalano sempre la stessa temperatura in qualunque condizione di utilizzo.

----------

## gioi

 *fikiz wrote:*   

>  *gioi wrote:*   ... il calore è prodotto da sfregamento 
> 
> ...effetto Joule...  
> 
> calore prodotto da sfregamento, come dici giustamente tu, e' impossibile. il perno che sorregge i piattelli gira su cuscinetti proprio per ridurre a quasi zero l'attrito.
> ...

 

In realtà ho parlato in generale di potenza elettrica, volendo coinvolgere sia l'elettronica digitale che quella di potenza... l'alimentazione fornita al disco è unica (3,3V tramite apposito cavo), mentre, sicuramente, i microcomponenti hanno tensioni di alimentazione differenti... ergo una parte della circuiteria è demandata alla conversione e distribuzione della potenza elettrica, ed era proprio a quello che mi riferivo... il calore prodotto dal motorino è pressochè costante, mentre quello prodotto dai circuiti di alimentazione è variabile...

Inoltre oltre al motore elettrico ci sono gli attuatori per le testine, i sistemi di calibrazione termica... insomma tutta roba che funziona e consuma (quindi dissipando e producendo calore) indipendentemente da quanto e come gira il disco... 

Quello che voglio dire è che un Hard disk si scalda per lo stesso motivo per cui si scalda una cpu (ovvero perchè consuma energia elettrica), non certo solo perchè gira... Il motore certo consuma, ma non è che se il motore sta fermo l'hd non consuma (e quindi cala di temperatura).

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *gioi wrote:*   

> In realtà ho parlato in generale di potenza elettrica, volendo coinvolgere sia l'elettronica digitale che quella di potenza... l'alimentazione fornita al disco è unica (3,3V tramite apposito cavo), mentre, sicuramente, i microcomponenti hanno tensioni di alimentazione differenti... ergo una parte della circuiteria è demandata alla conversione e distribuzione della potenza elettrica, ed era proprio a quello che mi riferivo... il calore prodotto dal motorino è pressochè costante, mentre quello prodotto dai circuiti di alimentazione è variabile...

 

l'elettronica funziona a 3,3 V

figurati se su un hard disk vanno a mettere condensatori e transistor per selezionare livelli di tensione diversi da quelli dell'alimentazione di sistema. sarebbe uno spreco di materiale e di energia enorme

 *gioi wrote:*   

> Inoltre oltre al motore elettrico ci sono gli attuatori per le testine, i sistemi di calibrazione termica... insomma tutta roba che funziona e consuma (quindi dissipando e producendo calore) indipendentemente da quanto e come gira il disco... 

 

il sistema di posizionamento delle testine è magnetico

tutto l'insieme di quello dici ha un assorbimento elettrico insignificante rispetto all'apporto del motore

 *gioi wrote:*   

> Quello che voglio dire è che un Hard disk si scalda per lo stesso motivo per cui si scalda una cpu (ovvero perchè consuma energia elettrica), non certo solo perchè gira... Il motore certo consuma, ma non è che se il motore sta fermo l'hd non consuma (e quindi cala di temperatura).

 

si ma il consumo è insignificante.

ok che la logica non è tutta digitale né combinatoria, ma quel tipo di elettronica ha un consumo dettato principalmente dall'impedenza delle piste e dei componenti. nulla di quantificabile

----------

## gioi

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> si ma il consumo è insignificante.
> 
> ok che la logica non è tutta digitale né combinatoria, ma quel tipo di elettronica ha un consumo dettato principalmente dall'impedenza delle piste e dei componenti. nulla di quantificabile

 

Lungi dal voler aprire un flame, ma IMHO il tuo ragionamento non fila...

Non so su che basi consideri insignificante il consumo dell'"elettronica" di un hd rispetto al consumo del motore... io ho una mini4wd con un motore che gira a 6200rpm, e 2 batterie stilo (quindi poco meno dei 3,3 V di alimentazione per qualche migliaio di mAh), durano un'oretta... a spanne quindi i suddetti motori elettrici consumano qualche watt (3V + 1000mAh= 3W giusto? ma diciamo anche 5)...  ma gli hd sono attestati su consumi pressochè doppi (12W mi pare per i 7200rpm qualcosa in più per i 10000)... devo pensare che il motore di un hd sia più potente di quello di una mini4wd?

Non fraintendermi, non voglio screditare la tua tesi, ma se il maggior consumo fosse localizzato nel motore, il calore sarebbe concentrato dove c'è il motore e non essere distribuito uniformemente... non conosco i dati precisi di consumo dei vari componenti, ma dubito che il solo motore superi il 50% del consumo totale (io penso anche meno ma non ho dati per confutarlo), però dire che il resto è trascurabile... 

Inoltre la tua tesi dell'assenza totale di elettronica di potenza mi lascia perplesso, infatti in quel caso basterebbe il cavo dati per l'alimentazione (così come avviene per l'usb)...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *gioi wrote:*   

> Non so su che basi consideri insignificante il consumo dell'"elettronica" di un hd rispetto al consumo del motore... io ho una mini4wd con un motore che gira a 6200rpm, e 2 batterie stilo (quindi poco meno dei 3,3 V di alimentazione per qualche migliaio di mAh), durano un'oretta... a spanne quindi i suddetti motori elettrici consumano qualche watt (3V + 1000mAh= 3W giusto? ma diciamo anche 5)...  ma gli hd sono attestati su consumi pressochè doppi (12W mi pare per i 7200rpm qualcosa in più per i 10000)... devo pensare che il motore di un hd sia più potente di quello di una mini4wd?

 

certo però tu stai trasportando la tua giusta esperienza nell'elettronica di consumo, sulla microelettronica, che è regolata da leggi ben diverse.

 *gioi wrote:*   

> Non fraintendermi, non voglio screditare la tua tesi, ma se il maggior consumo fosse localizzato nel motore, il calore sarebbe concentrato dove c'è il motore e non essere distribuito uniformemente...

 

ma il calore si diffonde, come descritto dalle leggio della termodinamica. se in un corpo poni una fonte di calore, questo non rimane localizzato, ma si distribuisce in tutto il corpo

 *gioi wrote:*   

> Inoltre la tua tesi dell'assenza totale di elettronica di potenza mi lascia perplesso, infatti in quel caso basterebbe il cavo dati per l'alimentazione (così come avviene per l'usb)...

 

quale tesi? su questo mi sa che non ci siamo capiti

ti riferisci forse all'ultimo passo del mio post? ribadisco che qui si parla di microelettronica, non di elettronica di consumo. a quei livelli non c'è nessun circuito di potenza

----------

## cloc3

 *gioi wrote:*   

> Piccolo inciso su temperature ed altre questioni tecniche...
> 
> La temperatura dell'HD non dovrebbe essere così influenzata dalla rotazione come si crede... se così fosse significherebbe che il calore è prodotto da sfregamento e sfregamento = usura

 

Non so. Negli HD è presente una bobina enorme proprio nel mezzo, per gestire le rotazioni. Sembra difficile credere che lì non si consumi molta energia.

Di certo, in condizioni normali, gli hd scaldano poco, mentre lo fanno assai quando son rotti, proprio perché si verificano tentativi ripetuti di accesso a parti usurate con dispersioni termiche incontrollate di tipo meccanico.

Il calore, tuttavia, non dovrebbe essere mai tale da compromettere le parti meccaniche stesse, ma favorisce il degrado dei supporti magnetici.

Quindi penso che sia più importante curare la buona ventilazione del case, o altrimenti è inutile acquistare hd supercostosi.

----------

## gioi

Forse non mi sono spiegato... non metto assolutamente in dubbio che il motore elettrico sia il componente singolo che consuma più corrente, semmai i miei dubbi sono sul fatto che da solo consumi più di tutto il resto messo assieme.

I suoi bravi 5-6Watt se li consuma tutti, ma il resto consuma altrettanto se non di più... Un integrato complesso (che non sia cioè un semplice operazionale et similia), per poco che consumi si ciuccia i suoi bravi 100mAh di corrente, a tensioni variabili tra i 3 e i 5 Volt... e siccome ad occhio su un hd una decina di componenti "attivi" ci stanno... bene che vada siamo ad un 50% del motore ed un 50% dell'elettronica (anche se ad intuito propendo più per un 30-70)

Le mie considerazioni nascono dal fatto che per mestiere progetto schede per "armadi rack" e conosco abbastanza i consumi dell'elettronica di quel tipo. Certo, non mi occupo di hd quindi non saprei dirti quanto consuma il motorino elettrico di un hard disk, a meno di non andarlo a misurare su un hd possibilmente guasto...

Siccome però non nutro la speranza che mi si bruci un hard disk solo per scoprire se ho ragione o no, rimarrò con il dubbio!   :Razz: 

_bye

----------

## gioi

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Di certo, in condizioni normali, gli hd scaldano poco, mentre lo fanno assai quando son rotti, proprio perché si verificano tentativi ripetuti di accesso a parti usurate con dispersioni termiche incontrollate di tipo meccanico.
> 
> 

 

I tentativi ripetuti di accesso possono dipendere tanto da usura fisica e/o elettrica della superficie del disco, quanto a malfunzionamenti della logica di controllo (dovuti per esempio a perdita della taratura a causa dell'invecchiamento dei componenti)... Se si verificano "sfregamenti" (come avveniva per i famosi hd IBM di cui si parlava qualche post fa e gli altrettanto famosi quantum fireball) l'hd non produce calore continuando a funzionare, ma si guasta irreparabilmente nel giro di qualche ora.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Il calore, tuttavia, non dovrebbe essere mai tale da compromettere le parti meccaniche stesse, ma favorisce il degrado dei supporti magnetici.
> 
> Quindi penso che sia più importante curare la buona ventilazione del case, o altrimenti è inutile acquistare hd supercostosi.

 

Su questo mi trovi pienamente d'accordo, ma non vale solo per gli hd... molto spesso i case sono super affollati, ed il calore prodotto dagli hd (specie se ne hai 3 come me) contribuisce all'innalzamento della temperatura generale del case... e ciò non è cosa buona e giusta per alcun componente!

----------

## Cazzantonio

sarei davvero curioso si sapere qualche dato (fatti, non pugnette   :Smile:  ) riguardo alle temperature degli hd e qanto possano incidere temperature superiori o inferiori alla media... (che poi quale sia questa media lo ignoro)

Googolando pare che gli hd non gradiscano temperature superiori ai 50-55 gradi, a 40-50 soffrano e che tra i 30 e i 40 si trovino a loro agio (qualcuno parla di temperature addirittura di 22 gradi ma io non le ho mai viste ne' sperimentate sui miei).

Mi interessa perché ho un miniserverino con un paio di hd dentro. Questi hd stanno a 35 gradi con la ventola accesa e 45 con la ventola spenta... se non fosse troppo rischioso per i dati (ovvero accorcio la vita media dell'hd) io la ventola la spengerei anche visto che tale servenino è in salotto e la ventola fa un casino boia (relativamente al fatto che il resto del salotto è silenzioso quindi è l'unico rumore che si sente...).

Boh sono curioso e se qualcuno di voi ha qualche dato su cui formarsi un'opinione sarei grato la volesse condividere   :Smile: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> qualcuno parla di temperature addirittura di 22 gradi ma io non le ho mai viste ne' sperimentate sui miei

 

c'è un molta gente che dice parecchie cose.

probabilmente quelle stesse persone sono quelle che tengono i processori a 30 °C con i dissipatori fluidodinamici e si credono forbe per questo

ecco i dati che ti interessano:

questo è un interessante (e serio) documento sui microdrive:

http://www.johnzed.com/zedlewski03modeling.pdf

http://www.cs.princeton.edu/~sobti/papers/fast03/dempsey/

questo è un test molto interessante e fatto molto bene:

http://www.digit-life.com/articles2/storage/hddpower.html

e questa versione riguarda anche SCSI SATA e SAS

http://www.digit-life.com/articles2/storage/hddpower-pro.html

sulla serietà di questo non mi so pronunciare ma ho grossi dubbi in merito:

http://www.pcguide.com/ref/hdd/perf/perf/spec/otherPower-c.html

----------

## gioi

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Googolando pare che gli hd non gradiscano temperature superiori ai 50-55 gradi, a 40-50 soffrano e che tra i 30 e i 40 si trovino a loro agio (qualcuno parla di temperature addirittura di 22 gradi ma io non le ho mai viste ne' sperimentate sui miei).
> 
> 

 

22 gradi?

Ma scusa, la temperatura media dell'ambiente è di circa 25°C... come fa un componente elettrico (che non sia immerso in azoto liquido) ad avere una temperatura inferiore in funzionamento?

Verisimilmente una temperatura di funzionamento standard in full-load è di una quarantina di gradi (dipende dal modello), però l'hd non è l'unico componente che sputa calore dentro un case, per cui potrebbe essere anche qualche grado in più (diciamo intorno ai 45-48°C) di più in effetti potrebbe soffrire...

Molti montano ventole vicino agli hd che invece di soffiar l'aria calda fuori come per tutte le altre ventole, aspirano dentro aria "fresca"...

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *gioi wrote:*   

> Ma scusa, la temperatura media dell'ambiente è di circa 25°C... come fa un componente elettrico (che non sia immerso in azoto liquido) ad avere una temperatura inferiore in funzionamento?

 

E lo chiedi a me? Ti ho appena detto che sono dati a cui non credo e che ho trovato a giro su google...

 *Quote:*   

> Verisimilmente una temperatura di funzionamento standard in full-load è di una quarantina di gradi (dipende dal modello), però l'hd non è l'unico componente che sputa calore dentro un case, per cui potrebbe essere anche qualche grado in più (diciamo intorno ai 45-48°C) di più in effetti potrebbe soffrire...

 

Grazie ma questa è una tua opinione non suffragata da nessun dato. Mi interessano molto di più i dati forniti da k.gothmog   :Wink: 

----------

## gioi

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Grazie ma questa è una tua opinione non suffragata da nessun dato. Mi interessano molto di più i dati forniti da k.gothmog  

 

Non è una mia opinione, ma una mia esperienza... per il resto i dati di k.gothmog sono interessanti dal punto di vista elettrico, ma come lo stesso articolo ribadisce, i valori di temperatura possono essere ricavati solo empiricamente, vista la grossa dipendenza da tutta una serie di condizioni ambientali.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Ho letto quanto postato da k.gothmg e pare che gli hd Western Digital e Samsung siano i più "freddi" (dissipano meno watt), I Seagate siano abbastanza "freddi", mentre gli Hitachi e i Maxtor siano i più caldi.

A vantaggio dei Seagate vorrei dire che danno ben 5 anni di garanzia sul prodotto, mentre i Samsung, ad esempio, solo 2. Gli WD non so quanta garanzia offrano ma mi informerò... comunque 5 anni di garanzia sono un assicurazione che statisticamente il prodotto campi "almeno" altrettanto (sennò ci andrebbero in perdita).   :Wink: 

Quantomeno alla temperatura indicata di funzionamento (0-60 gradi) dovrebbe funzionare quantomeno per 5 anni   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## duffimc

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Ho letto quanto postato da k.gothmg e pare che gli hd Western Digital e Samsung siano i più "freddi" (dissipano meno watt), I Seagate siano abbastanza "freddi", mentre gli Hitachi e i Maxtor siano i più caldi.
> 
> 

 

...Alla fine ho acquistato un Western Digital WD3200JS....

Ed il primo impatto è stato verametne buono....

Mi ero fatto prestare un hd da un amico per effettuare il backup (guarda caso un Maxtor da 300GB)...appena arrivato il mio wd, li ho collegati insieme per il ripristino...erano entrambi fuori dal case posizionati nello stesso identico modo e dopo un po di tempo che erano accesi ho appoggiato la mano prima sul wd ed era "tiepido", mentre il maxtor era praticamente "bollente"....quindi il mio test fatto "a mano" (  :Laughing:  ) conferma che i wd siano piu "freddi" di un maxtor...

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> . Gli WD non so quanta garanzia offrano ma mi informerò... 

 

...offrono da 1 a 5 anni in base al modello dell'hd il mio ha 3 anni di garanzia....qui qualche info in piu per i WD....http://support.wdc.com/warranty/policy.asp

Ciauzzz.....

----------

## Tambourine

Ciao a tutti, 

chiedo un consiglio riguardo un capace(500-750 o 1 tera) HD da acquistare. Quale marca e rapporto capacità/prestazione. Mi serve per raccogliere i video scaricati in rete.

Grazie, un saluto.

----------

## cagnaluia

dicono che i SAMSUNG siano molto silenziosi e parsimoniosi di energia quindi calore.

Di contro sono prestazionalmente inferiori... rispetto ad altri.. come WesternDigital.

Ma se il tuo interesse è l archiviazione non hai bisogno di grandissime prestazioni quindi hai ampia scelta.

L'importante è che non devi acquistare pessimi Maxtor.

LINK

----------

## crisandbea

io andrei su questo 

```
Seagate Barracuda ES 750GB
```

----------

## Dece

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> L'importante è che non devi acquistare pessimi Maxtor.

 

Sono pienamente d'accordo: scaldano tanto quindi si rompono prima e con più probabilità

Con i Samsung io mi sono trovato bene

----------

## jordan83

Dico anch'io Seagate.

----------

## Onip

Io, invece, dico forum di discussione... (e magari pure UltraOT)

----------

## randomaze

 *Onip wrote:*   

> Io, invece, dico forum di discussione... (e magari pure UltraOT)

 

Oppure anche semplice ricerca

Per la cronaca, io questo topic lo ho trovato scrivendo "seagate samsung" e selezionando i forum italiani  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

